
Drug dealer: Cops leaned me over 18th floor balcony to get my password - ryan_j_naughton
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/drug-dealer-cops-leaned-me-over-18th-floor-balcony-to-get-my-password/
======
kseistrup
[https://xkcd.com/538/](https://xkcd.com/538/)

